# Mustang wheels



## peter d (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi all,a friend of mine has a pair of P-51 Mustang main wheels ,he would like to know what they are worth as he would like to sell them,cheers.


----------



## Skyediamonds (Sep 13, 2019)

This will depend on a couple of factors: Are they brand new “ out if the box?” Are they used? If used, what conditions? Slightly worn? Bald spots? Then there’s a matter of threads. Are they of the standard parallel threads? Rare cross threads? Finally, I believe they also account for the number of steel belts. Your friend can contact most warbird restoration facilities such as “Planes if Fame,” “Yankee Air Museum,” Kermit Weeks’ Fantasy of Flight” in Fl, for starters.


----------

